# Antique bottle auction site is live! as of right NOW!



## mrbottles (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey forum users the mrbottles.com auction site is live. You can do long term auctions (up to 365 days) with a store... Up to thirty days without. I am promoting it with a non bottle brother this Sunday at the Milwaukee Antique bottle club show.  Please tell everyone you know. Tell the antique dealers when you stop in. Tell Antique dealers can have a store where they list anything old for one year auctions with no listing charge. You can put out big dog items with a huge buy it now, a little less reserve and let them sit like a trolling line waiting for the monster fish to bite. 

 The bids on my Swartz clay beer are real! Before the site was live three separate users set up accounts and bid!  I contacted all three, they want it. I will be doing a ton of promoting. PLEASE spread the word. The faster it gets going the better a resource it will be for everyone sooner. 

 I will be posting a PDF brochure people can print and tack up wherever it is allowed. I will email it directly to the people who asked for it.  THANK YOU!  

 I will try to make sure people here get their usernames.  Best way to lock it up is to register. It costs nothing.  

 Hope to see you there. 

 I have a lay person doing bottle listing in my store just to get things up. I will be coming back and editing them later. So if they seem a little squirrely I apologize. She is taking books home to learn though.

http://antiqueauctions.mrbottles.com/

 My best,

 Steven


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 6, 2009)

It looks good but I'm really against those long term auctions.  Too many things can happen in a years time or even a few months.  A person can bid on a bottle, then a few weeks later dig one or find one elsewhere and now he's stuck with that bid if someone doesn't outbid them.  Or.....financial situations might arise preventing the person from paying for the bottle months later.  The bottle can get broken or stolen, or "misplaced.  Lot's of things can happen.  I don't know what advantage there is to having auctions last that long.  *Do you think the bids will keep going up the longer an auction is up?  I don't think so.*  If you're worried about a bottle slipping through at a bargain price then put a reserve on it.
 Maybe it's just me but I really do not like long auctions.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 6, 2009)

too many categories.  You need to slim it down some.  Also, I don't understand why we have to wade through all the other categories to find what we want, ie. antiques general, advertising, etc.  Why can't we just click on bottles, then choose what catergory of bottle we want?


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not sure that auction HAVE to be that long. I see different auctions there that appear to have different durations so I assume the seller can select duration?
 Not sure what the minimum duration is.

 I noticed that the current bid in the list format always seems to be $0 but when you go into the particular auction it will show the actual amount. That is a bit confusing.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 6, 2009)

http://antiqueauctions.mrbottles.com/ 

 Hey Wilkie, the long term auctions are not intended to be for a typical auction.  You can select all the way down to one hour for the length of the auction.  The reason a three month or a six month or a year auction is nice is because people can put an item out in a store with buy now only and there are no bids it is a flat rate one time sale.  The item will still count down for a year because if no one wants it after a year I donâ€™t want it on the site.  The advantage of a long term auction with no minimum bid and a high buy it now or reserve is that interested parties can get on the board below the reserve and get an email notice when bids are placed.  Again people can choose one week.  I am recommending a little longer right off the bat so that we can get interested buyers on the site before items close.  I am doing as much promoting as possible right now.  We are putting some ads out and doing a number of email blasts to client lists.  The first is everyone who ever sent me email at mrbottles.com...  That is thousands alone!  The second is everyone on my desktop computer that is tens of thousands and the third is every email client we host on our servers... That is hundreds of thousands.   Some of you will get the emails.  PLEASE spread the word.  

 Matt I was going to send you and email...  Any chance you would be willing to link from your site?  Anyone else?

http://antiqueauctions.mrbottles.com/ 


 Thanks,

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Wilkie
> 
> too many categories.  You need to slim it down some.  Also, I don't understand why we have to wade through all the other categories to find what we want, ie. antiques general, advertising, etc.  Why can't we just click on bottles, then choose what catergory of bottle we want?


 
 Wilkie you can just type in any word or words and search on the top left.  It will index every title category and description.  We will make that visually more clear right now.  We will call that quick search.  

 Steven


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 6, 2009)

Steve I just answered you email, 

 As far as a long term auction I like them. Not sure I'd put stuff out for a year but 1,2, or even 3 months sounds good. I have some rare and I do mean rare not ebay rare Candler and Pemberton items that need just the right person to come along. It'll be after the Rome show before I'm able to take good look at the site. Congrats on getting it up and running, hope you dont have to many glitches[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/bottlelinks_auct.htm

 ok


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Mat,

 If i don't have a link to you yet i will get one up.  We get about 5000 unique human visitors per month at the main site.  Some of our links are used more than 100 times per month.  

 Steven


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 6, 2009)

I missed the quick links.  yes, I like that.

 I hope the website is a success!  I'm sure you'll be tweaking it as you go.  Maybe I'll even give it a go this weekend.  I've got a few things to sell.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 6, 2009)

http://antiqueauctions.mrbottles.com/ 

 You didn't miss it.  We separated the category search and added the word quick link AFTER you pointed out it was screwy.  I donâ€™t know...  Looked at the site a thousand times and missed it.

 Steven

http://antiqueauctions.mrbottles.com/


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 6, 2009)

lookin good steve! 

 Its human nature to not notice an error that you made because in your mind it was right in the first time []. If your mind thinks its right then you'll keep passing it no matter how many times you check it over. haha im actually payin attention in my philosophy class this semester

 see ya on sunday!


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 7, 2009)

That is exactly right...  Good to hear you are paying attention in school.  I'll see you at the Milwaukee bottle show Sunday.  What do you think of the new site?

http://antiqueauctions.mrbottles.com 

 Steven


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 7, 2009)

geeze Tony, philosophy??  be careful with that stuff. i took psych classes for all my electives and I've never been the same..............  

 thanx again for the Graf. cleaned up pretty decent.

 jim


----------



## capsoda (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahhhh, I love philosophy.

 If a tree falls on you in the forest and there is no one around to hear it, will you still be screwed?????

 If there is a half a glass of JD on the table and it is mine will I break your hand if you reach for it?????


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 7, 2009)

You need to list a few exceptional bottles on ebay and have an ad for your site on them. I would only a few at a time since ebay will pull them if they see them (odds are they wont at least for a week). Doesnt even have to be something you want to sell , just put a high reserve on it. People do this often to promote bottles shows and other things. 
 I would just put a graphical ad for your site, not a hyperlink, they search for those easier. Graphical ads they have to find by thier flunkies in India. You might want to create a disposable account to do it too (have your dog sign up[]).


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2009)

Steve,

 I just registered on your site but the login page seems to not be working? I enter the name and password and click submit and nothing happens.

 Chris


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 7, 2009)

I just logged in, seems to be working... 

 Did you respond to the verification email from the site to enable your account?


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2009)

I figured out the problem. the software only allows so many letters for yout user name and the one i wanted was one too long and the last letter got cut off.

 Chris


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Chris,

 I will have them add a couple of character to the user name field on Monday.  I donâ€™t even know what the limit is or how my people would have decided to have one or choose the cutoff.  Unless you choose supercalafragilpontiledpuceporterandalesadocious I would think you should be able to have the name you want.  Even then that is kind of a cool name.   Once they make the change you should be able to just edit your account.  I will let you know here when they have it done.  

 Steven

 About two dozen new registered users in the first day and a lot of question emails today.  I sent an email to everyone in my mrbotles email account...  It was 1800 unique email addresses.  Tomorrow is our bottle show and I am going to start promoting and doing some advertising this coming week. 

 Please spread the word.  An antique painting dealer wants to know if he can list them an antique gas an oil company advertising collector wants to know if he can list that stuff.  Wants me to add about ten categories and a lot more of that kind of question.    

 Thanks for the help and support so far!


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 8, 2009)

Steve

 I took about 25-30 fliers to the Rome show, and most of them got gone. Just about everybody that picked one up asked questions, and about the only thing I could say is that it was an alternative to ebay, and it was a brand new site. I'll see if I can get some stuff listed later to day or tomorrow. I did notice that you said you did not want anything newer than 1959, this will put a crimp on my commemorative Coke bottles, most of what I want to to list will date 1980's-1990's somewhere in the $50.00-$100.00 range.


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 8, 2009)

Steve,
 I tried to email you through the auction site, but it gave me an error message.
 These are three pass-ons I have for you, from Michigan bottle folks.

 >I signed up for this site and my credit card co. blocked my card !!! omg! 

 >Had to cancel my bank card and get a new one this merchant has no name when pinging the card.  It alerted Visa Fraud. 
  [/align]>Tried to email the site, and got an error message, are you sure this is a legit site? [/align] [/align]My credit card info went just fine. There does seem to be an issue with peoples firewalls or something, not allowing emails to be processed. The error message I received was from INET.WEB[/align]If you want the email for the folks in the above messages, or have suggestions, please let me know. I'm trying to run point for you, with 5 bottle clubs.[/align]Bill[/align]newzmaker@aol.com[/align]
 [/align][/align]


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 8, 2009)

Steven,
 I have not been able to find a "log out" botton, even on the home page.
 When I click on the "Featured Store" banner (tan colored), it takes me to your store. Just below the word FEES, there is supposed to be a picture of something. Only the small red box appears.
 Bill


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Bill,

 Thanks for the promo.  A lot of people signed up today.  It may be a firewall issue I donâ€™t think so though. We host a freaking heap of sites many huge ecommerce sites.  How a card would be reported or pinged doesnâ€™t even make sense to me.  I will be on this like white rice first thing in the morning.  I have no idea what kind of error message they would be getting.  I will call a network administrator tonight to see what the deal is.  I have about twenty emails from people sitting in my inbox asking about the site.  

 I see at least a couple that are asking why they have to input a credit card number.  We simply have no other way to make sure people are legitimate.  The only way to stop pornographers, content spammers and listers of junk is to know exactly who they are.  The commerce function on the site is completely secure.  The site checks that the card is legitimate and that the billing address is the same as the account address.  So if someone uses a business card and does not use the business cards billing address in the billing address field it will be refused.  That is standard for all internet commerce so that should not be a problem.  A card has to be on file for sellerâ€™s fees too.  There is no other way to process the minimal fees we have.  

 I handed out over 400 fliers today!  People were very excited about the site.  You can list coke bottles.  Bottle related collectables are fine. Coke is fine.  There is a report auction rule violations on every auction so anyone who complains about a coke bottle we will contact and explain the exception.  

 Any information on what the errors are even getting them forwarded would be huge in resolving this post haste even tonight.  

 My personal email at work is Steve@inet-pc.com.  My bottles email is steve@mrbottles.com.   Maybe they have a junk email in one of the contact pages from testing.  I will send to each of them right now from the site to see what happens.  I will be here on and off between answering emails at the site.  

 Thanks for the help.  

 Please assure people this site is all real, the best thing to happen to collectors in years and all bugs will be worked out as fast as possible. 

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Bill,

 I just looked into the front end of the site admin.  I can see one unverified new users.  It is probably the person whose card was turned down.  I have no way to tell I can't even see what kind of card they used BUT an administrator working with the commerce process company should be able to tell what the problem is.  I will let you know via email tomorrow and if it is on our end it will be fixed.  It might be as simple as a miss type in the card number...  Again I canâ€™t tell.

 Steven


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 8, 2009)

Steve 

 Thanks for clearing that up. I also noticed you have a category Civil War, WWI, WWII, items is there going to be any restrictions for the dreaded German swastika? 

 I had no problem with my CC/DC and it is a business card.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 9, 2009)

The only problem you would have with a valid credit card is if you use a different mailing address than the card is billed to.  It is a common fraud tactic with stolen card numbers.  Virtually every commerce site will refuse them.  

 I don't know.  I am not a big censor.  I donâ€™t want porn because I would like to protect the innocence of potential child visitors.  A swastika is a part of world history.  If someone puts out a racist rant to support the sale of their World War II item they donâ€™t belong. If they are selling a relic from an evil regime defeated by America united with most of the world as allies I am all for it.  I guess we will have to play that on by ear.  I am against racism and I am imposing my morality on the site.  I have said this before for me I donâ€™t have a lot of moral platitudes.  I see good and bad as totally different things with nothing in the middle.  So an artifact is fine a racist sales method won't be tolerated for an antique bottle or fishing lure or piece of furniture or swastika. There will simply be a level of decorum expected on the site.  People can and will believe whatever they want.  User of the auction site simply will be required to adhere to a level of basic human decency including the consideration that the site welcomes human beings of every race color creed AND children.  Any content that is not appropriate for children is simply not welcome along with the people who create it.  

 It is something to consider that we are going to remove people who break rules and cheat other site users AND load bad content for good.  In the long run it will make the site better for everyone.  

 Hope that helps.  Looks like I will need to start writing policy statements.  

 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 11, 2009)

I started listing a few items to try out your site.
 There are a few feedback comments I have after trying it.
 - your photo hosting seems very nice , I like it.
 - you should make the default for reserve $0. Its a pain to remember to put that in every time.
 - its really a pain to have to enter my paypal address in every time I list and item. Odds are i'll do it wrong 1 out of five times.
 - please put a payment option in for personal checks, it sucks having to enter other payment options and personal check every time.  
 - the only option for USPS shipping I saw was priority. Most of the time I ship bottles priority but I dont ship things like trade cards or books priority.

 Please accept this as constructive comments. I hope to see more people trying out the site.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Matt,

 I not only accept your input I am grateful.  Every change will be made tomorrow.  That is what it will take to get it right.  I see you did your code host too.  We will figure out how to make that work tomorrow as well.  

 The big bright images for no charge are a major advantage.  

 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 11, 2009)

After getting used to fleabay the images look much better on your site. I was afraid they would be too small but I actually think I need to scale them down some. 

 I started entering in HTML code out of habit but decided that wasnt really needed.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the images look pretty darn good.  The might make it look bigger than it is but people want to see detail when they bid.  At least I do.  500 pixels is a heaping lot of width.  You can see with the pig auction how much real estate that gives.

 Steven


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 12, 2009)

Steve I have another question

 I always add "if you have questions email me" in all my auctions no matter which site I'm on I did not see a way for a bidder to ask a question, am I missing something. I know I had a question about pic eariler might want to something along the lines that you can load pics on the next page?


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 12, 2009)

I didnt realize photos were loaded in the second step until I did one listing. Thats why my first one has the html link for the photo.  The photo uploading quality is good enough that I personally wouldnt bother hosting my own photos. Saves me a lot of time. Ebay photo hosting sucks for quality, I always host my own photos there.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes I am a collector first.  We are trying to build a user friendly resource.   I asked the main graphic designer on the production to make it more obvious that photo loading is the next page.   We did it that way for a couple of reasons related to programming.  It goes to secure form posting.   Regardless the site is shopping up.  Per you pointing it out again it will now be very easy to see visually that the next step is photo loading.  
Nice third auction too.  I am starting the viral links campaign today.  So far people have given about ten links to it from prominent collectorâ€™s sites.   I am going to try to get as many as possible.  If we can get word to spread from user to user the site will start cranking.  As it is multiple people are signing on every day so that is good.  I have no idea what to expect as far as new registration goes as long as multiple people keep joining every day I think it is on the right path.  Two so far today!   From opposite ends of the country.   
Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Matt,

 Next time you list something let me know if the fixes are up to snuff.  They have made them all and a few other suggested tweaks.  

 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 12, 2009)

I see some improvents.  Doesnt seem like the payment section problems were addressed.
 I still have to enter my email address for paypal each time. Seems like I should just have to enter this once for my account if I am using the same address every time.
 Also , no checkbox was added for personal checks, I still had to enter that manually as other forms of payment.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 12, 2009)

HA i saw all of those things done...  They are doing it on a holding site so as not to break the live site.  Sorry man i will let you know when they put the changes live I didn't think about it.  I walked past a programmer earlier and asked if he was done with the changes he said yes just testing. I just asked the pay pal piece is now live.  It is pre-populated already for you. 

 Steven


----------



## LC (Feb 12, 2009)

I still do not see a *Contact the Seller link* to make it possible to ask a seller a question pertaining to a listing , and do you think it would be a plus to have a link *View Sellers other listed items for sale* , to enable one to view all the sellers other listings all at once ?


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi LC both are in the works.

 AS OF RIGHT...  NOW!


----------



## LC (Feb 12, 2009)

Great Steve , look like things are being solved quickly , hope it comtinues that way .


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 12, 2009)

would be nice if the auction pages had some type of hit counters so you can tell if items are getting any interest.
 On  fleabay, when my item doesnt sell I decide whether to relist based on the hit count and the nunber of watchers it had.
 ... just a thought...


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 12, 2009)

DAMNIT that is in there.  I think they turned it off on the testing site because when they were testing the security certificate it was breaking.  Should be live POST haste. 

 The site is made in America and supported in America.  I am going to make things happen fast no matter how much i bother the crew. Really they are excited about it because i am.  I can be an ogre when i want things done.  While i love all of our customer productions, this one is personally fun and exciting.  

 Steven

 Counters turned on in 1....2....3


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 12, 2009)

I told them to build the display sellers other auctions a few days ago.  When I just went back to the programmer that is leading this production he said it is done.  I told him it isn't displayed correctly if that is the case.  He said that is what stores are for.  Looks like the display sellers other items will be done very soon, ask seller a question will be in a day or so.  We are considering making a message board auction feature.  Might be more than needed but it is an idea.  The concept is a question is posted the auction is flagged question pending and the answer from seller is automatically displayed with the question..  Whachal think of that? 

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 12, 2009)

Most of the suggested improvements are done and live.  Let me know how it is functioning when you get a chance please.
Steven


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 12, 2009)

Steve a few more things, I thought I saw in another post that you were thinking of having a personal page? We can post a few things about ourself, how we handle returns, anything in a TOS without having to put in the auctions.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Dennis,

 That was intended to be a 'store' feature.  As of right now I am the only one with a store although a big local antique dealer has been feeling through the site and is planning to get one going in the next few days.  The stores also allow for a logo or personal picture.  


 Steven


----------



## LC (Feb 12, 2009)

All sounds good to me Steven .


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 13, 2009)

I tried listing something with a reserve value to see how it works.  It seemed to accept the listing ok but I cant see any evidence it has a reserve when i look at the listing?  How can I tell if my listing has a reserve and what the reserve value is?


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know...  I will go look at the pig and see what I can see.  I know the function works because I saw the reserve I set from a programmerâ€™s desktop.  

 Be right backâ€¦.

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Matt,

 I donâ€™t know.  We must have overlooked displaying it.  I was so consumed with the logic of the site that I missed a lot of common sense stuff on the visual display as we came out of testing.  I can't se it yet I know the pig has a very high reserve.  We will make it display in the accounts section on Monday.  I am sure it is there I just can't see it.  If the programmer who is the main support guy on this site is in tomorrow I will have him fix it tomorrow.  Again I am sure it is there as you set it and active.  

 I know the retrieve your password function works.  I have more passwords than I can remember. 

 Sorry about that,

 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 13, 2009)

I wasnt saying the reserve didnt work, I was just wondering why I couldnt see the value when I looked at my listing. I'm not telling you how your site should work, I'm just trying to understand it. 

 One thing I really like is that you can see who is bidding on the items.  When they hid that info in FleaBay it really took a lot of fun out of the auctions. Even if I didnt bid on a high priced item I liked watching two people I knew fight it out in a bidding war. Great entertainment.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 13, 2009)

You have been invaluable in making tweaks...  I am grateful for the input.  The reserve should be indicated somehow to the seller and the fact that there is one should be there for the buyers.  

 Yes the feedback has to be out there.  It is great fun and takes the wind out of shill bidder sails.

 Steven


----------



## SNDMN59 (Feb 15, 2009)

This is the SNDMN     I have some bottles  advertised   is there a way to have a 
 area for lots ?   This is a great site I really enjoy it, please excuse my spelling, and capital letters  as iam legaly blind and have eyesight in one eye, so my eye wears out fast. I wish you the best of luck I have alot of bottles to list.

 Lets Keep This Great Hobby Alive   [8D]


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Sandman,

Thanks for the kind feedback!  In all seriousness I am not going to refuse any reasonable request for adding to or changing the site to better suit collectors desires.  I am not exactly sure what you are asking in regard to lots.  Do you mean like multiples listings of the same thing?  Or one group of a bunch of things? You can already list a bunch under one listing but you might need more images.  I actually have been considering allowing more images.  We came up with five as a good starting point after looking at hundreds of different auctions to see how many people used.  The almost never use more than four so we went with five.

When I better understand what you want done it will be done as fast as the crew can handle itâ€¦  I would say less than a week for sure.  

Thanks again!  With the support of people like you the site will grow to be awesome for everyone.  

Steven


----------



## SNDMN59 (Feb 15, 2009)

I mean a post of things for example 12 medicine bottles that need cleaning and you sell them for $8.00 for all of them   [:-]


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 15, 2009)

I would just post your group of medicines under the Medicine catagory and title it "LOT OF MEDICINES BOTTLES..." and whatever else you want to put. I dont think ebay has any bottle lot categories do they?


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 17, 2009)

Steven,
 I saw a $20,000.00 reserve on the pig.
 I still cannot find a place to sign out/log off the site.
 I should be getting some things on soon.
 Bill


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Bill,
The logout is on the top right hand corner.  Whenever you are logged into the site the login,welcome and account button will show up in that top right hand corner.   The reserve on any auction is only displayed in the actual sellers account.  In the case of the pig you are seeing the buy it now of $20,000.  The reserve is actually $17,500.  The reserve display feature was something Matt pointed out we need so it has only been there either yesterday or early today.  If you log in and you donâ€™t see that logout screen at the top of the site please let me know.  I am pretty sure it has been there since the site went live.  I may be mistaken.  They kept taking parts out of the graphic user interface as the site was getting ready to go live.  I know some things were not restored as the site came on line.  
Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 17, 2009)

I see the reserve values and the logout selection.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 17, 2009)

> One thing I really like is that you can see who is bidding on the items. When they hid that info in FleaBay it really took a lot of fun out of the auctions. Even if I didnt bid on a high priced item I liked watching two people I knew fight it out in a bidding war. Great entertainment.





> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> I agree completely!


----------



## annie44 (Feb 17, 2009)

Now if I can only figure out how to use the "quote" feature on this website........after three years, I still don't get it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 17, 2009)

> Now if I can only figure out how to use the "quote" feature on this website


 
 Dont use the quote button, just highlight the text you want to quote and hit reply. It will automatically quote the text.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks, Matt.


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 18, 2009)

Steven (and Matt),
 Thanks, I now see the logout button, and I stand corrected, on the reserve.
 I tried to find a "contact seller" button, in the case of questions. I clicked on the sellers name and that didn't do it.
 Am I missing that, too? I KNOW I need to get in to the Ophthomologist, but this is embarrassing. <smile>
 Bill


----------



## glass man (Feb 18, 2009)

> Dont use the quote button, just highlight the text you want to quote and hit reply. It will automatically quote the text.


  HOT DANG! I DID IT ! THANK YOU !


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I broke your site[]

 I listed a hutch sode , then I hit sell item again to list another hutch , screen came up with some of the old data still filled in  (but not all). I entered the data for the new bottle and hit the button to go to the photo page. Got a server error ...

  OK to Post

 Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server error '80040e07' 
Syntax error converting the varchar value 'False' to a column of data type bit. 
/SellNew.asp, line 389 

 Heard a slight clanking noise, like a bearing fell out of the web site. There was a small plume of bluish smoke too.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice!  On it...  

 Steven

 I  just listed a rare Wisconsin oil on board.  OLD


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 18, 2009)

Not broken...  Just some sort of error.  The lads replicated it based on your detail Matt and fixed it.    A new improved layout that makes the home page featured auctions look nicer is up.  Added user recommended functionality today is the bid price in bold displayed on search page or the minimum bid displayed instead of 0.  Someone suggested that here or in email.  Also they removed the shipping method from the home page listings.  An image of the oil I listed is added at the top to make the site more inclusive of antiques other than bottles.  AND MOREâ€¦


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 18, 2009)

> the bid price in bold displayed on search page


 
 good , something like that needed done.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Matt was that your idea?  I know all these little fixes seem like common sense but there is so much going on...  

 Tom i have had that too only half of it and only once in a while but i will get on it in the morning.  Thanks for pointing it out. 

 How do you all like the new home page layout?  

 Steven


----------

